

NYC Startup Funeral on Friday (2/8) - auerc
http://startupfuneral.co

======
IgorPartola
Somewhat timely. I just announced the death of my first SaaS project to the
users (<https://www.pingbrigade.com>): a web site/server uptime monitoring
system. What kept me going is that people kept signing up for the free
accounts, but either the free offer was too good, or the paid offer didn't
offer enough of an incentive to switch. Eventually, the minuscule costs of
running the service started adding up to a number I could no longer ignore and
I don't have time to do the marketing to acquire paid users. Logically it all
makes sense, but it is hard to separate yourself from your failed project.

------
mrgreenfur
This is hilarious and awesome! Its always uplifting to see people turn
something bad (or in startup world "educational") into something fun and
humble. Respect.

------
tsiki
Awesome idea, I wish this was closer so I could go. Learning from people who
failed with their startups is as important as learning from those who
succeeded. Usually the successful entrepreneurs have a lot of failures behind
them, but in speeches often concentrate on what they did right, not on what
failed. It'd very interesting and educational to speak to the entrepreneurs in
a gathering like this.

------
kpgalligan
Startup funeral #1: <http://www.youtube.com/user/StartupFuneral>

------
bdcravens
Might want to swap out the default Bootstrap favicon :-)

------
jofo25
Great idea. A brilliant opportunity to learn from the mistakes of your peers
and to help out others with your war stories.

------
bteitelb
Very nice, especially for NYC, which doesn't (yet?) have a culture of
respecting honorable failures.

~~~
untog
I'm interested to know why you'd say that? It certainly doesn't appear that
way to me. If anything I've found NYC to live on the darker side of Silicon
Valley's "everything is going to change the world, forever" stereotype
mindset.

~~~
rdouble
Everything is going to change the world of online fashion, forever.

------
ghurlman
What's with that useless static header? Very distracting.

That said, interesting concept.

------
kriro
Love it. Make the talks available if possible I'd love to hear some of these
stories.

------
wpietri
If there were one of these in San Francisco, would people go?

I would, but I'm wondering how much demand (and willingness to help) there is.

------
looper42
Its an amazing concept. I wish i could make it. I feel failures have more take
away then success. Wish you all the best

------
oh_no_my_eyes
is this still going to be going on? nearly a foot of snow is being predicted
for nyc tomorrow night.

------
danso
FYI, this is an invite for a speaker series at New Work City, which is a
startup incubator. The proceeds from the $10 ticket price goes to hackny.org

